# Classic Galactica Wonderfest news



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The REAL Galactica kit looks great and was at Wonderfest. According to CultTVman, there are a few tweeks to be made on the master and then tooling will begin with a 2014 release. 

I like the fact that the main body will be in sections, bow, back with landing bay supports and the stern engines. This will allow for a lot more detail to be molded into the parts, as opposed to the Monogram kit that was soft in detail on the sides to allow for mold release.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Photos?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

phicks said:


> Photos?


On the CultTVman site. Not going to repost Steve's photo here without permission. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RSN said:


> On the CultTVman site. Not going to repost Steve's photo here without permission. :thumbsup:


you could still provide a link so people dont have to hunt around


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Just go to his site and select 'News'- the photo is at the top.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> you could still provide a link so people dont have to hunt around


Now where is the sport in that?!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, then why not a link to Culttvmans web site and we can look for the photos our selves???


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Since some are averse to heavy lifting, here is the link to a site that I figured most people on HobbyTalk were familiar with:
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=29729

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

could you read it out loud for us?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Buc said:


> could you read it out loud for us?


This is what I am sayin'!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

All those cameras at Wonderfest and we get small photo that looks less clear than something taken on my old Polaroid from the 70s.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

SUNGOD said:


> All those cameras at Wonderfest and we get small photo that looks less clear than something taken on my old Polaroid from the 70s.


I think you meant to say, "Thanks for taking (what could be) the only photo of this new Galactica kit".
I, for one, am glad to see that the kit is that far along. I thought that they would still be at the 3D modeling stage.
Big thanks for all those that went to Wonderfest and then took the extra time to upload their photos to share with us. We appreciate it.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I think you meant to say, "Thanks for taking (what could be) the only photo of this new Galactica kit".
> I, for one, am glad to see that the kit is that far along. I thought that they would still be at the 3D modeling stage.
> Big thanks for all those that went to Wonderfest and then took the extra time to upload their photos to share with us. We appreciate it.


Well, yes, and yes. I thank whoever took that single photo for posting it. But with the many camera and web savvy fans that I know were at Wonderfest, that is the only picture??


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

phicks said:


> Well, yes, and yes. I thank whoever took that single photo for posting it. But with the many camera and web savvy fans that I know were at Wonderfest, that is the only picture??


Evidently all the others are being selfish and not sharing. :jest:

David.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And here I thought there was a couple more and better detailed pics.:wave: Thanks for the link.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I was there at the Moebius presentation and didn't see Galactica ... and believe me I perused everything on their tables. My guess is that it was a private presentation which explains the lack of photos AND lack of threads.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe you'd be happier if I didn't post anything????


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Are the Viper MK2 and MK7 models from Moebius the pre-assembled ones in the pictures? I ask because I ordered the MK2 Viper at my comic store from the Diamond Dist. catalog, Previews back in August 2012 with a shipping date of November 2012 - I never got it! I had the store employee check with Diamond a few times over the months, where at one point, was told they had it in their warehouse but they wouldn't ship it for some reason. (???) 

Back in March 2013, Diamond had the pre-assembled MK7 listed. I wasn't sure about getting that one, as I liked the MK2 a lot better. I changed my mind and decided to order the MK7 last week and was told that Diamond is suppose to ship it in 3 weeks. I don't know if I would get that one since I've been waiting 6-7 months for the MK2!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I was there at the Moebius presentation and didn't see Galactica ... and believe me I perused everything on their tables. My guess is that it was a private presentation which explains the lack of photos AND lack of threads.


It was there Paul.
Right next to the Cylon Raider.
Had my grubby little mitts all over it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, time to call my optometrist!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Maybe you'd be happier if I didn't post anything????


No! It was appreciated by MANY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome to hobby-whine


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TieBomber, Steve and Dave I think you're getting the wrong end of the stick. Of course I'm grateful for the photo that was posted. I'm not criticising you for putting that photo up Steve. Not at all.

I was just wondering why there was only that photo that's all with all the cameras there. 

And after all it could be worse. At least it shows people *want* to see it than if nobody wanted to see photos of it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

To generate interest and internet buzz, it may have been on display for a very short time too. Thanks Steve for posting the pic.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Welcome to hobby-whine


Where's the 'Like' button?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Welcome to hobby-whine


And not to be outdone, some genius at the Starship Modeler board complained that the paint job on the Viper was "fugly". News flash: the Viper at WF was a mostly unpainted white plastic test shot with Revell decals. The actual kit will be molded in light gray.

Gary


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well here's what really ticks ME off--I can't "like" Gary's post like you can do on facebook.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

jbond said:


> Well here's what really ticks ME off--I can't "like" Gary's post like you can do on facebook.


That's okay. I feel tingly all over just knowing that you "like" my posting. 

Gary


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hobby whine??? Ok, who's got the cheese to go with it???


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

I am sooooo jazzed about these kits. Thank you Moebius for making a classic Galactica, that is one of my dream kits.

BTW its hard to tell in the pic, but what is the actual length of Galactica?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I think it's the size of the Monogram Galactica, about 42 cm.

Meanwhile, back in Japan:

http://masterfileblog.jp/news/2013/05/18/3795.html


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

electric indigo said:


> Meanwhile, back in Japan:
> 
> http://masterfileblog.jp/news/2013/05/18/3795.html


This looks great! The detail is nice, there are even rivets on the canopy. I'm hoping to see this model on the shelves later this summer.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Helldogg said:


> I am sooooo jazzed about these kits. Thank you Moebius for making a classic Galactica, that is one of my dream kits.
> 
> BTW its hard to tell in the pic, but what is the actual length of Galactica?


The kit should be roughly 17.5" (42cm, as already mentioned).


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, to those who saw it (Galatica) can you confirm that it's the same size as the Revellogram kit?

Edit, forgot I was on page two when I posted. O.K. that's cool. Would have liked it a little bigger but I can live with that, thanks Griff.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> I think it's the size of the Monogram Galactica, about 42 cm.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in Japan:
> 
> http://masterfileblog.jp/news/2013/05/18/3795.html







That does indeed look great (us Hobbytalk whiners eh)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Yes, to those who saw it (Galatica) can you confirm that it's the same size as the Revellogram kit?
> 
> Edit, forgot I was on page two when I posted. O.K. that's cool. Would have liked it a little bigger but I can live with that, thanks Griff.


Yes, its the same size.

1/4105.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So just out of curiosity how does Moebius determine the scale for the Battlestar kits???
I ask because from the size of the landing bay entrance it looks to be closer to 1/2500.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Curious to know how you determine that, yourself? Based on what about the landing bays? 

They've based the scale off of the original Revell release from back in... 1979...? That, in turn, was based off of the - arguably - most fan-accepted length of 6,080' / 1,853.18m in length. Remember that the landing bays of a TOS Battlestar are supposed to be huge, as are the rest of the corresponding flight pods. You can't really go by straight production shots, just as with a lot of Star Trek -TOS thru "JJ Trek". Visually, we get views of Vipers, Raiders and shuttles coming in to the bays, but none of them actually work out for being to-scale with each other, as we'd have either really large Vipers or pretty small shuttles. 

With TNS BSG, the "production" models are all CGI created to specific dimensions w/matching details. That makes it a lot easier to get accurate scale for the models.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

From: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=29729










Wow! I thought I'd never see this day! :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting the pic, Steve!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Curious to know how you determine that, yourself? Based on what about the landing bays?
> 
> You can't really go by straight production shots, just as with a lot of Star Trek -TOS thru "JJ Trek". [/FONT]


Judging by TOS BSG where we see the shuttle exiting or entering the landing bay it looks to be almost as tall as the landing bay opening with the shuttle top barley clearing the top of the opening. According to the book Famous Spaceships Of Fact And Fantasy the Revell Viper is a scale of 1/32 with a height of 3 15/16 for the model itself which equals out to just over 10 feet in height. So I'm assuming that the Viper launch tubes are a bit taller.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thus my previous point about going by production shots (i.e. footage). As I mentioned with Trek, when the visual effects folks were lining up shots, they didn't look at the series bible and go for anything exacting. In TNG, DS9, et al, you end up with all kinds of ships changing size, specifically and most notably the Klingon _Bird of Prey_ and _U.S.S. Defiant_. The TOS BSG Shuttle is considerably larger in scale between the studio model's intended size, the production shots of it taking off or landing in the bays and the full-size stage piece. Same w/the Vipers. Comparing the size of the Viper to the shuttle in those shots gives you a huge-o-mongous Viper or teeny-tiny shuttle. 

Here, try this for a well written article on the subject: BATTLESTAR GALACTICA SIZE RESEARCH



> CONCLUSIONS
> 
> Like all sci-fi shows, this one suffers from "ships changing size in every shot" syndrome. This usually has to do with the difficulty of putting two miniatures that are built in different scales into the same shot. It also has to do with the fact that most people involved in the industry don't really care if continuity is maintained because what is important is the final look of the film and the composition of the shots. Effects such as these are not suited to this kind of scrutiny and obviously *don't hold up to technical specifications*.


Not trying to be "holier than thou", a "know-it-all" or anything else along those lines. Just trying to pass on practical information gleaned from years and years of - generally pointless - debates on a myriad of online forums on the subject. Be it Trek, Star Wars or BSG, you're never going to really be able to come up with a definitive "based on screen shots" size comparison that truly works.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

From the wonderfest pics:
Is it just me or does the mark V11 prepaint have more detail than the kit does?:freak: Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Not trying to be "holier than thou", a "know-it-all" or anything else along those lines. Just trying to pass on practical information gleaned from years and years of - generally pointless - debates on a myriad of online forums on the subject. Be it Trek, Star Wars or BSG, you're never going to really be able to come up with a definitive "based on screen shots" size comparison that truly works.


Whether one likes the look of CGI or not, one of the HUGE advantages of it, IMHO, is that if just a modicum of care is taken, the relative sizes of objects can be absolutely correct or at least much more closely approximated as they did in the_ TOS-R _episodes where the shuttlecraft looks a lot more crowded in the shuttle bay than it used to in the original episodes.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Whether one likes the look of CGI or not, one of the HUGE advantages of it, IMHO, is that if just a modicum of care is taken, the relative sizes of objects can be absolutely correct or at least much more closely approximated as they did in the_ ST-R _episodes where the shuttlecraft looks a lot more crowded in the shuttle bay than it used to in the original episodes.


Lee Stringer spoke at Wonderfest and showed some very cool images of how he made sure that the landing bays of the Nu Galactica actually fit in the physical space.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for the pic of the Galactica!

I think people are excited for this kit (35 years in the waiting) and just want as many pics as they can get.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Lee Stringer spoke at Wonderfest and showed some very cool images of how he made sure that the landing bays of the Nu Galactica actually fit in the physical space.


I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that such attention and respect for detail in the show is very much appreciated. The quality of the special effects on that show were without equal, IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Regarding nailing down the scale of the Galactica, here is what is noted on the Wiki page for TOS battlestars:



> The one missing piece of information in studies like the one above is the actual diameter of the launch tube openings on the studio miniature. As someone who has spent years studying the filming model, and has designed and helped to build a very precise replica of it that [was displayed] at the EMPSFM Science Fiction Museum in Seattle, Washington (see External Links section), I know these openings were 1/4 inch in diameter.
> 
> Having drawn the studio miniature in precise detail, including in 3D, I determined that a 27-28 foot Viper fits inside the tubes quite nicely if the studio model scales out to one nautical mile in length. In fact, the tubes scale out to 20 feet in diameter. Anything smaller would clip the wings of the Vipers.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Lee Stringer spoke at Wonderfest and showed some very cool images of how he made sure that the landing bays of the Nu Galactica actually fit in the physical space.


I may be misunderstanding you, but the landing bays on the Nu-Galactica don't fit in the physical space, as I'm sure everyone who built Moebius's kit has tried. The pods don't physically fit into their garages.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

He's talking about the CGI for the show, not the kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. I have not seen this asked or mentioned yet, for those who saw the kit at WF how was the detail? Is the overall shape better, much better, or OMG better? Accurate shapes, details, etc...?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I may be misunderstanding you, but the landing bays on the Nu-Galactica don't fit in the physical space, as I'm sure everyone who built Moebius's kit has tried. The pods don't physically fit into their garages.


Before I glued the landing bay arms in place I test fitted them into the openings and yes they do fit.
also do you guys realize that the vipers at a scale of 4105 would be less the a tenth of an inch long??? That's about the same size as a flea!!!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

irishtrek said:


> Before I glued the landing bay arms in place I test fitted them into the openings and yes they do fit.


You got them to fit? Really? I gotta hand it to you then, you're a better modeller than I am.
To get the landing bays to fit on my version (with pods retracted) I left out parts 3 & 4 from the build entirely, and still had to do a little filing to get the landing pods to slide in without catching/binding.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the bays fit, but the arms would need to telescope to allow it. as it is, the arms are too long and cross over each other


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you want to keep the arms intact, other wise they need to be shortened in order for the landing bays to fit.
Just out of curiuosity how long is the Moebius Pegasus??? Local hobby shops have not gotten it in, yet.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> If you want to keep the arms intact, other wise they need to be shortened in order for the landing bays to fit.


Bah! Just "lock" 'em into extended position and add guns on top! 


> Just out of curiuosity how long is the Moebius Pegasus???


Give or take, about 17" / 43.18cm. 


> Local hobby shops have not gotten it in, yet.


It's available from the Starship Modeler store right now. I picked one up from them and paid with shipping about what I would have at the LHS, but they didn't have them in until about a week after the SM store. I think I had the kit in-hand about five calendar days after placing the order.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I may be misunderstanding you, but the landing bays on the Nu-Galactica don't fit in the physical space, as I'm sure everyone who built Moebius's kit has tried. The pods don't physically fit into their garages.


I meant the 3 levels that make up the landing bay - the landing pad itself (the big openings at either end), the work area seen on the show, and the launch tubes. They all line up exactly in the CG model.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd order online except I ain't got no credit or debit card at this time, and besides the local hobby shop closest to me has them on order and when they do get in they will give me a call.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Irishtrek, I use a pre-paid debit card that you reload to shop online. It isn't linked to my bank account. I only put money on it when I want to buy something. That way I don't go overboard on spending sprees as I would if I used my regular credit card.


----------

